# Acoustic panels finally hung...



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Well at least most of them. Still have 4 bass traps to hang but I think they look pretty darned good. The color matches the walls perfectly (better than the pics show, maybe due to the flash). Kids are asleep so I can't test it out until the am :hissyfit:



















The one over the display is centered, I was off at a bit of an angle. Next project is to pull up the carpet and run the surround wires


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nicely done. A little care in hanging, good color coordination, and a good plan can make even a lot of panels like that not overwhelm a room.

Bryan


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Yes, very nicely done. I'm sure you're going to hear a big improvement in the sound. Let us know what you think when you've had a chance to listen to it for a while.

Bob


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks good. Are they DIY panels?


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

No, I bought them from GIK Acoustics. For the price they are asking it wasn't worth driving all over town for material and slaving in my hot garage to save $20 a panel. Not to mention I'd probably sustain an injury of some type while building them and they certainly wouldn't look as good


----------

